# Office 365 >  >  Canadian Postal Code format

## nmurphy2

I am using Excel 2013
How do I format Canadian Postal Codes as the data is entered in a cell?
Canadian postal code format is as follows:
Uppercase (A-Z, number(1-9), Uppercase(A-Z) space Number, Letter, Number
e.g. M5M 1G6

----------


## trisoldee

Are you trying to have the cell populate M5M 1G6 without having to type the space?

----------


## nmurphy2

Yes
The letters may also be typed in lowercase and converted to uppercase by Excel 2013

----------


## Vikas_Gautam

For example ..
If you enter m5m1g6 in A1
try this formula to make it perfect..


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


You can also try worksheet change event to do this automatically..
If Column A is where you wanna put the rough postal code then try..



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## nmurphy2

Thanks, I will try that.

----------

